# any thoughts of how to get a rooster to not go after people?



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well, my guy is a year old and has three hens. he was a good guy until a few months ago where out of nowhere he spured me when i was messing with my goat. thought well maybe he did it on accident. nope next time i fed them he went after me again. i tried grabbing him, tossing him , slightly shaking him, holding him upside down, carrying him around,cathing him when he is in mid air and tossing him. but it only would help for a week or so then he would turn around and do it again. the girls would get scared then be scared of me. those spurs hurt. i am not scared of him, but i dont understand why he chooses to just randomly go after me when i am know where near his girls and i am the one that feeds them. they free range at least three times a week. 
he recently got attacked by my big puppy which ended up pulling his feathers out of his tail. (she jumped the gate when i put her in the yard for not more then 5 minutes ) do you think it calmed him down, no the next day he tried to spur me again. He is not the type of rooster that would fend his hens to the death either. so the pup just got lucky catching him since he is so noisy she got excited. she is a work in progress and usually the chickens are in the coop when she is out. 
any suggestions for this guy. he is a very nice looking guy and the only rooster i have. i gave away the last rooster for doing the same thing. he decided to spur the help too. I dont get home early sometimes so someone comes and feeds the animals, well he spured her too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Most roosters are mean like that after a certain age, nothing you can really do other than getting rid of him, put him in the stew pot or keep him confined. And approach with caution.

His Spurs will begin to get super sharp and grow, which can cause major injury to others, if he decides to use them. 
Sniping the tip helps some, but he may still do some damage.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

okay, i miss my silkies......
i did try to round the tips but didnt get very far before they would look like they would bleed. i did see that you can break them off but that sounds more painful then what he is doing to me at the moment. im in the process of moving so may just have to keep him in a coop and just let the girls out eventually. 
im assuming getting another rooster would just make things worse...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The spurs are like hooves or fingernails, be sure not to go past the quick. 

All chickens have a mind of their own.
So they will do what they want to, as in attacking mode. 

Having 2 roosters can cause cock fights between them over the hens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Freezer camp for that guy. What breed? There are breeds that tend to stay nice even after they mature.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

opal creamlegbar. if i didnt pay $ for him then i would be saying dog food, but they are hard to come by around here.i started with four hens but she just laid down and died. no idea what happened she laid an egg the day before, nice red comb, good color. she was less then a year. was told likely something she was born with since she was young.she did have a few mites but not enough to kill her. 
the hens are very sweet and so is his pullet that i kept this spring.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

daisymay said:


> opal creamlegbar. if i didnt pay $ for him then i would be saying dog food, but they are hard to come by around here.i started with four hens but she just laid down and died. no idea what happened she laid an egg the day before, nice red comb, good color. she was less then a year. was told likely something she was born with since she was young.she did have a few mites but not enough to kill her.
> the hens are very sweet and so is his pullet that i kept this spring.


Those are beautiful! A lot of people like those. You could probably sell him for quite a bit since those are rare. I think most Legbars are somewhat dominant. My Cream Legbars have definitely been aggressive.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

My Black Copper Marans boys have been the BEST. Never have even tried to attack me, plus they are gorgeous! My absolute top favorite chicken breed, not to mention their beautiful chocolate eggs! :hubbahubba:


----------



## Chief00 (Nov 20, 2019)

Cull him


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Put.him.in.the.pot! 

We tried a d tried to get two nasty roos to stop their nonsense. It always gets worse. You can find a new roo for ten bucks. There are too many good roos to be dealin with a bad one.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We used to take the spurs off of our roosters. You take a pliers and basically just twist them off. It just leaves a smaller fleshy stump behind. 

No amount of anything is going to stop him from being mean. I have to agree with others, I'd cull him. Life is so much easier with a pleasant rooster. We just did the same thing with a rooster we had named Slim Shady. He was a nightmare.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Champion Fence Jumpers said:


> My Black Copper Marans boys have been the BEST. Never have even tried to attack me, plus they are gorgeous! My absolute top favorite chicken breed, not to mention their beautiful chocolate eggs! :hubbahubba:


Boy, I've had the exact opposite experience with our Black copper maran boy. He acts like he doesn't see me and then sneaks up to attack me from behind. My hubby took off his spurs one day after he got fed up with his shenanigans. I agree about the eggs...gorgeous, makes my heart happy to see a basket full of colored eggs ❤


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

We have had mean roosters and angel roosters. The mean ones were always Rhode Island Reds, the nice ones were literally any other breed. We have had tons of breeds, but we have yet to have legbars. For example Larry (Rhode Island red) that son of a gun would chase us as little kids. Don’t know how to help you though, maybe getting him more hens. That could keep him busy or make him more territorial so it’s a gamble. We would make bets on who could feed the goats without Larry beating them up. He was technically our friends chicken even though he was supposed to go back to his original owner, he never did so we couldn’t get rid of him. This sounds awful but I was relieved the day he died. I wish he wasn’t so mean or I would’ve loved him. You’re better off getting rid of him now even though he was expensive. Maybe you could trade him for straight run or rooster legbar chicks. If you get lucky and find a feed store that has them, check to see if there are any chicks that look like males even if the store “only carries females”. A lot of times you can get a male chick for free because they could get in trouble for selling it to someone who wanted just females. Or if you have some legbar hens then hatch them. You will probably get at least one rooster if you hatch around 6-12. My favorite breeds are Rhode Island Red for egg laying ability, Americana for green/blue eggs, Lavender Orpington for looks, Australorp for personality, and Barred Rock for just being all around great. Will try Legbars one day though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That does make it harder if he is expensive. Kind of brings you to 2 choices. Sell him or live with it.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Tape the spurs with duct tape. Also tie him to a certain part of the hen run when you feed him. Just one leg with a thin string. Also clip his main feather on the wing so he cant launch. 
Unfortunately roosters cannot be changed like goays.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

cristina-sorina said:


> Boy, I've had the exact opposite experience with our Black copper maran boy. He acts like he doesn't see me and then sneaks up to attack me from behind. My hubby took off his spurs one day after he got fed up with his shenanigans. I agree about the eggs...gorgeous, makes my heart happy to see a basket full of colored eggs ❤


Really? It must be the breeder you're getting them from because mine were/are angels.


----------



## Courtney De St Jean (Apr 18, 2019)

Have you flapped your arms at him like you were a chicken? Then slowly walk towards him until he backs off, then pick him up and humble him in front of his ladies. This has worked for me for a few roosters, but then other times not so much and those just end up being rooster stew. Good luck! It's frustrating for sure


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Courtney De St Jean said:


> Have you flapped your arms at him like you were a chicken? Then slowly walk towards him until he backs off, then pick him up and humble him in front of his ladies. This has worked for me for a few roosters, but then other times not so much and those just end up being rooster stew. Good luck! It's frustrating for sure


Lol, my mental image is Cesar Milan except for instead of being a dog whisperer you are a rooster whisperer. You're really using chicken psychology, I love it!!


----------



## Courtney De St Jean (Apr 18, 2019)

Omg the chicken whisperer lol


cristina-sorina said:


> Lol, my mental image is Cesar Milan except for instead of being a dog whisperer you are a rooster whisperer. You're really using chicken psychology, I love it!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We always used badmitton rackets and Grandad would tape the spurs
He would cut them short. Then wrap them with masking tape. It would make it heavier & harder for the rooster to launch and splay those spurs. You had time to bat him with the net of the racket. Just 2 or 3 times..they would learn .


----------

